# αισχροκέρδεια = (illegal) profiteering



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι!
Βρήκα και γι' αυτό διάφορες αποδόσεις. Συγκεκριμένα, ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης δίνει profiteering, illicit gain, unreasonable profit, exorbitant profit 
ο Χιωτάκης profiteering, illicit gain, hoarding, defeneration
η ΕΕ swindling και avarice. 

Από το ψάξιμο που έκανα, δε βρήκα ακριβή αντιστοιχία. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

Αν μας έδινες και το συγκείμενο, θα μας βοηθούσες να σε βοηθήσουμε (τι μανία είναι και αυτή με τις ερωτήσεις για μεμονωμένες λέξεις, έτσι στου κουτρούλη...)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Σόρυ, απλώς εμένα δε με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα και δεν το σκέφτηκα. Λέει «ο Χ να μην έχει καταδικαστεί για α, β, γ και αισχροκέρδεια».


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 20, 2008)

Αν είναι νομικό (που μάλλον είναι) το κείμενό σου, πιστεύω ότι το "profiteering" είναι μια ασφαλής επιλογή.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Οκ, μάλλον θα κρατήσω αυτό. Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Ξανακαλημέρα. Θα πρότεινα, μάλιστα, illegal profiteering, για να μη μείνει στην ηθική διάσταση.

illegal profiteering (UK)


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2011)

To illegal profiteering σε τι διαφέρει από το unjust enrichment;


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Αυτό είναι ο αδικαιολόγητος πλουτισμός (904 ΑΚ). Νομίζω ότι έχουν διαφορά, αλλά επειδή θα είμαι στο πισί μου ξανά σε καμιά δυο ώρες, θα επανέλθω :)
Όποιος έγινε πλουσιότερος χωρίς νόμιμη αιτία από την περιουσία ή με ζημία άλλου έχει υποχρέωση να αποδώσει την ωφέλεια. Η υποχρέωση αυτή γεννιέται ιδίως σε περίπτωση παροχής αχρεώστητης ή παροχής για αιτία που δεν επακολούθησε ή έληξε ή αιτία παράνομη ή ανήθικη.

Με παροχή εξομοιώνεται και η συμβατική αναγνώριση ότι υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει χρέος.


----------



## Rogerios (May 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι στο παρόν νήμα μπλέχτηκαν πολλά ανόμοια πράγματα: άλλο πράγμα η αισχροκέρδεια (π.χ, πωλώ κάτι σε τιμή 10πλάσια από αυτήν του κόστους εκμεταλλευόμενος το γεγονός ότι στην αγορά υφίσταται συγκυριακώς έλλειψη του συγκεκριμένου είδους), άλλο ο παράνομος πλουτισμός ή πλουτισμός από παράνομες δραστηριότητες (π.χ. ο υπουργός που δωροδοκείται κ.λπ.) και εντελώς διαφορετικό ο αδικαιολόγητος πλουτισμός κατά 904 επ. ΑΚ. 
Ο αδικαιολόγητος πλουτισμός αποτελεί ένα επικουρικό μέσο για την ικανοποίηση ζημιωθέντος σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία δεν υφίσταται αξίωση από σύμβαση ή λόγω αδικοπραξίας, Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ο πλουτήσας να βαρύνεται με παράνομη και υπαίτια συμπεριφορά (τότε θα συνέτρεχαν οι προϋποθέσεις της αδικοπρακτικής ευθύνης), το κρίσιμο στοιχείο είναι ότι πλούτισε χωρίς νόμιμη αιτία. Παράδειγμα: σύμβαση η οποία είναι άκυρη (τα "συμβαλλόμενα" μέρη το αγνοούν), αλλά το ένα μέρος καταβάλλει στο άλλο το τίμημα που συμφωνήθηκε. Ο λήπτης του τιμήματος κατέστη πλουσιότερος αδικαιολόγητα και υποχρεούται να επιστρέψει το αχρεωστήτως καταβληθέν στον ζημιωθέντα. 
[δεν νομίζω ότι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχουν κάποια σχέση με την αισχροκέρδεια ούτε με την έννοια του illegal profiteering ].


----------

